
Shut Down: Kickstarter Suspends “Tinder for Adoption” Adoptly’s Campaign - SaaSAddict
https://www.google.co.il/amp/s/www.crowdfundinsider.com/2017/01/95030-shut-kickstarter-suspends-tinder-adoption-adoptlys-campaign/amp/
======
SaaSAddict
I really hope this is a prank!

